# FREE Giveaway - Useless unwanted Books I got for Christmas



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone want them? 

'The complete guide to making your own luck' by DTPCHEMICALS

'Loving your British built Motorhome' by KC10

'Becoming a peeping Tom' by DTPCHEMICALS.

'The beginners guide to weight loss' by Motorhomersimpson. 

'Making friends and influencing people' by KC10

'Top Tips for keeping your clothes on' by MikeBeaches

'How to write inoffensive posts' by HobbyFan. 

'Life after the MHF Calendar Girls that wasn't made but everyone wanted to see' by Greenie.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Build your own pooper scooper - by Gemmy

Jealousy is a two way street - TonyT

Quizzes made hard - By Carolgavin

Seasonal quizzes made easier - QuizzmissCarol

Smile and the whole world smiles, sulk and you sulk alone - DABS

Wanna be in our gang? - The Mods!

Greeenie - :roll: 

PS am not getting anything out in this weather!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Me and my Ukulele --by Gaspode.

One man and his 2 dogs and a Sewer--Sallytraffic --2FF's :lol: :lol: 

How to be a writer and frighten everyone ---GeraldandAnnie

How to be annoying to people in a Restaurant---Brillopad

My 3 dogs and a Rally --ladyJ

How to rear Children ----Mobilee


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

May I promote my own book?

"How to use sloppy English on MHF" by pippin


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FREE Giveaway - Useless unwanted Books I got for Christm*

Covert Internet Spamming & Marketeering For The Very Bored - nukeadmin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Trolls Fact or Fiction - By the Moderators :lol:


----------

